# Is there anything funnier than all the Lance fans



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

talking about Contador's performance being extra terrestrial?

I say no, this is the highest of high comedy.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I have no doubt the Armstrong of 7 tour wins was doping. But if you believe Contador is clean you're just plain naive. There's just no way a 135 pound runt beats Cancellara on a non-technical TT.


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> But if you believe Contador is clean you're just plain naive. There's just no way a 135 pound runt beats Cancellara on a non-technical TT.


Yeah, that's like saying a dwarf like Cavendish could out-sprint a big guy like Thor Hushovd or Tyler Farrar. Oh wait, that is happening repeatedly...

Sorry - had to call you on the size-ist argument, but yeah, I suspect Contador's performance today was a little "extraterrestrial"...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> I have no doubt the Armstrong of 7 tour wins was doping. But if you believe Contador is clean you're just plain naive. There's just no way a 135 pound runt beats Cancellara on a non-technical TT.


No doubt  

Lance was using PED's during his 7 Tour wins (rather obvious)...but anybody that believes Contador is clean is either extremely naive, a Lance hater or somebody that knows absolutely nothing about the sport.

To beat Cancellara on that course is pretty huge...and Contador is not a TT specialist by any means.

The question is whether he turns a positive or not. My guess, not this year, but riders leaving a LA team have a history of turning a positive test after leaving the team. Could be interesting to see if he turns a positive next year or the following.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

otiebob said:


> Yeah, that's like saying a dwarf like Cavendish could out-sprint a big guy like Thor Hushovd or Tyler Farrar. Oh wait, that is happening repeatedly...
> 
> Sorry - had to call you on the size-ist argument, but yeah, I suspect Contador's performance today was a little "extraterrestrial"...


Actually...that's not a great comparison. There have been plenty of very good small sprinters over the history of the sport. Light weight + Small frontal area + Large amounts of power (comparably for their size) = A very fast sprinter. Cavendish has a reported max wattage of around 1600 watts, which isn't all that high. But considering how light he is and he can carry that for a fairly long time, he can accelerate like crazy.

However...ITT's require a very high FTP and weight doesn't come into the equation like climbing does. Higher FTP = faster ITT. Small riders generally don't have as high of an FTP as larger riders...hence larger riders are usually better at ITT's. Not only that, but that course looked like it was designed for Cancellara...Not Contador.

A 135 pound rider producing 430+ watts at FTP isn't what I'd call "Natural"


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> No doubt
> 
> Lance was using PED's during his 7 Tour wins (rather obvious)...but anybody that believes Contador is clean is either extremely naive, a Lance hater or somebody that knows absolutely nothing about the sport.
> 
> ...


And what if he does not?????? LA never did.......I think it is much harder to dope today than 5 yrs ago.
FC was wrecked from pegging it in the hills, AC was pretty much at ease in them and started the ITT fresher. We'll see, but you guys crack me up non the less.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

makes you wonder why armstrong would be on team with such a doper


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey, I like Lance a lot. I like what he does for the sport and with his foundation, but if you think anyone at the very top of this sport is and has always been %100 clean you are a fool. 

Personally I find all the extreme haters funnier. They remind me of the people that wont listen to a band anymore after it gets popular because it is not cool anymore, and then has to poo all over it to show others how cool they are instead.

That being said, I like Pie.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

kef3844 said:


> And what if he does not?????? LA never did.......I think it is much harder to dope today than 5 yrs ago.
> FC was wrecked from pegging it in the hills, AC was pretty much at ease in them and started the ITT fresher. We'll see, but you guys crack me up non the less.


So you are making excuses for why Contador won todays ITT? Sound like LA fans...LOL  

It's no harder to dope these days than it was in the past...you just need the right doctor to make sure you don't get caught.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

akrafty1 said:


> Hey, I like Lance a lot. I like what he does for the sport and with his foundation, but if you think anyone at the very top of this sport is and has always been %100 clean you are a fool.
> 
> Personally I find all the extreme haters funnier. They remind me of the people that wont listen to a band anymore after it gets popular because it is not cool anymore, and then has to poo all over it to show others how cool they are instead.
> 
> That being said, I like Pie.


In the little fantasyland that you've invented in the above post, we all started hating Fabian Cancellara the minute he won Paris-Roubaix in 2006 or Milan-San Remo last year. You must also be quite sure that Stefan Schumacher's time trialing abilities during last year's tour brought out even more "hate" from us "haters/non-believers".

Or maybe, in the real world, we wish for some subtlety from the players in our favorite sport.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

MG537 said:


> In the little fantasyland that you've invented in the above post, we all started hating Fabian Cancellara the minute he won Paris-Roubaix in 2006 or Milan-San Remo last year. You must also be quite sure that Stefan Schumacher's time trialing abilities during last year's tour brought out even more "hate" from us "haters/non-believers".
> 
> Or maybe, in the real world, we wish for some subtlety from the players in our favorite sport.


I named my cat after Thor but suddenly I _hate_ him. what's wrong with me?


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> So you are making excuses for why Contador won todays ITT? Sound like LA fans...LOL
> 
> It's no harder to dope these days than it was in the past...you just need the right doctor to make sure you don't get caught.


Wrong. I think I know a little bit more about CERA, the test for it, and the associated biology than you.

As for excuses for AC I am not making them, Cancellara beat him at the beginning when they were fresh.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Contador weighs less than 135. He was listed at lower numbers in prior years so maybe they are trying to validate his TT performances by lying about his weight.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

den bakker said:


> makes you wonder why armstrong would be on team with such a doper


Hey, it works for the Garmin guys.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

kef3844 said:


> Wrong. I think I know a little bit more about CERA, the test for it, and the associated biology than you.


Who said anything about CERA? There's a lot more ways to dope than CERA.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

giovanni sartori said:


> Hey, it works for the Garmin guys.


well at least on garmin you had to say sorry and look like you meant it before you could ride again.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators note.*

Keep the "fan boy" stuff out of the forum please.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

den bakker said:


> well at least on garmin you had to say sorry and look like you meant it before you could ride again.


Wasn't talking about him, I though that everyone that's ever ridden for Manolo is a doper. Isn't that the Doping Forum logic?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the doping forum logic is 'if it looks too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true.' Name one performance in the last decade or so that was a stunning performance that hasn't come down to doping: off the top of my head: Zulle, Virenque, Pantani, Ullrich, Schumacher, Selle, Ricco, Di Luca, Heras, Hamilton, Landis, Armstrong.

Guys who break VAM records (vertical ascent), which Contador did in this tour, do not beat world champion time trialists, especially at the end of the tour...seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Keep the "fan boy" stuff out of the forum please.


But this stuff is ok? 



akrafty1 said:


> Personally I find all the extreme haters funnier.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> I have no doubt the Armstrong of 7 tour wins was doping. But if you believe Contador is clean you're just plain naive. There's just no way a 135 pound runt beats Cancellara on a non-technical TT.


Have a look at the numbers.

AC had 1 second on Cancellera before the climb,
and 46 seconds on Cancellera at the top of the climb.
... and he won by 2 seconds. What's so surprising?
AC ripped up the climb, and lost almost a minute
before the finish to Fabian.... 
Plus Cancellara was pretty fried from the mountains.

Just sayin'



Now that being said...his performance this TDF is as suspisious as any one of LA's 7 wins.

Len


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Funny LA fan? Guilty...but my humor is on the dry side.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

lookrider said:


> But this stuff is ok?


The LA club is ok. They can be somewhat foggy about his cycling abilities, but the Livestrong foundation and his ability and willingness to use his fame to better the world makes a really big statement about the guy. 
Lemond on the other hand seems to want nothing to do with using his fame to better the world. He would rather tear it down by creating a grand illusion of the cycling world being under siege by doctors and drugs with him being the knight in glowing armor. 
Truly laughable. What a self centered prick.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

*Lemond seems rather nutty, but...*



SicBith said:


> The LA club is ok. They can be somewhat foggy about his cycling abilities, but the Livestrong foundation and his ability and willingness to use his fame to better the world makes a really big statement about the guy.
> Lemond on the other hand seems to want nothing to do with using his fame to better the world. He would rather tear it down by creating a grand illusion of the cycling world being under siege by doctors and drugs with him being the knight in glowing armor.
> Truly laughable. What a self centered prick.


Some may argue that Lemond is trying to do the right thing by exposing doping in cycling. Also, does he not do a fair amount of fairly low-key caritable work to promote diabetes treatment/prevention?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

It is no doubt that Lemond has aspirations of cleaning up the sport, but I believe he is going about it the wrong way with the public accusations, and outburts at press conferences. Those aggressive traits only serve to gain him attention, and cast a negative glow to a sport trying to climb out of some dark times.
As far as his diabetes work, I can't speak to it as I have not heard or seen anything about it. I guess that means he's not working as hard as LA is to support it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh Len, you and your*



Len J said:


> Have a look at the numbers.
> 
> AC had 1 second on Cancellera before the climb,
> and 46 seconds on Cancellera at the top of the climb.
> ...


actually paying attention
FC was ina break 1 or 2 days before theTT, was caught by the Schlecks and turned himself inside out fora few clicks to help
FC crushed AC on the flat/descent part of the TT
AC got enough on the up to defend it


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

SicBith said:


> Truly laughable. What a self centered prick.


So, the guy that is low-key about his charitable work is a self-centered prick, and the the guy that boasts loudly about his charitable work is cool?
I think you have a misguided opinion of LeMond. What's the matter, he didn't stop to pose for a pic with you? What does he need to do to make it alright with you, buy millions of dollars of airtime on tv, proclaiming his fight for diabetes?


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> talking about Contador's performance being extra terrestrial?
> I say no, this is the highest of high comedy.


Really? I don't get it.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Ok, let's see it. Who here thinks there has been a single clean Tour winner in the last 20 years?

Show of virtual hands, please.

Because, I think the answer is ZERO. Not one "clean" winner.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Ok, let's see it. Who here thinks there has been a single clean Tour winner in the last 20 years?
> 
> Show of virtual hands, please.
> 
> Because, I think the answer is ZERO. Not one "clean" winner.


One at lease.

LEMOND 1990


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It'll be an interesting next couple of weeks........


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

I think the Lance fans actually said Conti's performance was "extra testicular".


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

SilasCL said:


> talking about Contador's performance being extra terrestrial?
> 
> I say no, this is the highest of high comedy.



Yes you assflake :thumbsup:


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

turbogrover said:


> So, the guy that is low-key about his charitable work is a self-centered prick, and the the guy that boasts loudly about his charitable work is cool?
> I think you have a misguided opinion of LeMond. What's the matter, he didn't stop to pose for a pic with you? What does he need to do to make it alright with you, buy millions of dollars of airtime on tv, proclaiming his fight for diabetes?


No... the guy who uses the media, and press conferences to toot his own horn about the evils of cycling, when he enjoyed all those evils himself, is a self center prick. 
If you can command the attention of a entire group of people, and you're interested in helping out a cause, it would make sense to use that influence and gain support for your cause. Writing a check and sitting in the background is great, but it has a small impact compared to encouraging all your fans to write a check. It has nothing to do with spending millions on airtime, posing with people, or being cool. Celebrity has some public relations cost associated with it. You can be famous, or infamous. Which one is Lemond?


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

SicBith said:


> No... the guy who uses the media, and press conferences to toot his own horn about the evils of cycling, when he enjoyed all those evils himself, is a self center prick.
> If you can command the attention of a entire group of people, and you're interested in helping out a cause, it would make sense to use that influence and gain support for your cause. Writing a check and sitting in the background is great, but it has a small impact compared to encouraging all your fans to write a check. It has nothing to do with spending millions on airtime, posing with people, or being cool. Celebrity has some public relations cost associated with it. You can be famous, or infamous. Which one is Lemond?


famous


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> I have no doubt the Armstrong of 7 tour wins was doping.


right right, ok open piehole insert foot PROVE IT!!!!!!!!! the doping agencies can't/didn't prove it so what pray tell renders your DOUBT so credible huh?? this is a prime example of why those that want him or any athelete suspected of PED's guilty without due process AND even after due process moronic statements such as this ooze from the cracks.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

SicBith said:


> You can be famous, or infamous. Which one is Lemond?


I'd go with famous. I think you have misguided hate issues to deal with. Good luck with that.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

> Is there anything funnier than all the Lance fans


Umm Lance haters who can't stop making these treads. Why don't you go ride your bike?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i am a cancer survivor and i find this thread offensive


----------

